
Word Perhect - cardamomo
http://wordperhect.net/
======
siddboots
I sat reading the tips for a good fifteen minutes.

    
    
        Did you know... 
        Clouds are passing by all the time.
    
        Did you know...
        You can go outside right now if you like.
    
        Did you know...
        Every single grass of the loam is casting shadows individually when it is sunny.

~~~
miahi
Help topics are also great.

    
    
      Bold
    
      No hair. or. daring. or type of writing.
      There's none of it in word perhect.

------
jestar_jokin
Looks like this was made in 1999. Say what you like about Flash, at least it
still works 15 years later.

~~~
mcescalante
A nice little writeup about the site from summer 2000:
[http://www.thingsmagazine.net/text/t12/wordperhect.htm](http://www.thingsmagazine.net/text/t12/wordperhect.htm)

~~~
cardamomo
Along those lines, here's a description of the project from the commissioning
organization, e-2.org:

> As word processing software becomes ever more advanced, correcting syntax
> and spelling errors, these familiar programmes begin to impose a
> standardised corporate language onto our writing.

> Takahashi has produced her own fully functioning online version which
> undermines this dehumanising process. Reclaiming the initiative back from
> the software, Word Perhect presents an idiosyncratic hand-drawn interface
> leading to a set of functioning but strangely altered tools.

[http://www.e-2.org/commissions/wordperhect.html](http://www.e-2.org/commissions/wordperhect.html)

------
bkurtz13
Am I the only one here who didn't really find this amusing or charming, but
tedious and pointless?

I guess that's art for you...

~~~
jvagner
"Art" is such a horribly abused word.

~~~
ihuman
Art used to be something to cherish. Now literally anything could be art. This
post is art.

------
raldi
Can someone summarize it for those of us who don't have Flash?

~~~
cardamomo
It's sort of a re-imagined word processor (implemented in Flash). It lets you
select an from an array of things to write on (masking tape, back of a phone
bill, a lighter, etc.) and what size and level of messiness you want to write
with.

Some standard word processing functions are implemented in surprising ways.
"Deleting" just scribbles out a word. "Cut" suggests that you print the
document first and then cut it up.

Other buttons in the editor window are more playful in nature. A "bored"
button suggests that you go outside and play, for example.

------
colanderman
Psh. This guy implemented an entire _operating system_ in Flash:
[http://www.deanliou.com/winrg/](http://www.deanliou.com/winrg/)

------
leoh

      /*<![CDATA[*/
      /* hide from ie5 mac \*/

~~~
Gracana
that's good advice for anyone

------
cardamomo
There are some great UI ideas here:

* Bored button

* Simplified thesaurus

* Down-to-earth spell-check system

~~~
ryan-allen
I'd like to be able to order coffee from within my word processor!

~~~
sejje
I think you need emacs for that.

~~~
azeirah
To be fair, you could use emacs to order coffee.

Or any other programmable text editor, Atom, Sublime to name two

~~~
TeMPOraL
There's a world of difference between "could" and "can", which is why I use
Emacs and do things, instead of using something else and wondering what could
have been ;).

------
ejr
Try opening existing files. It's a treasure trove!

------
m_mueller
It's nice how they've used one of the creator's Jenglish (or simulation
thereof) for comedic effect, see the help files for example.

------
mcmire
Thanks for this, I needed a laugh today.

------
danielweber
I don't know why, but "help for word perhect help" felt very inspired.

------
lowlevel
I can only seem to scribble out one character and not entire words. Useless.

------
bdcravens
Good to see that Flash animators can still find an occasional project.

~~~
quink
This was made 15 years ago.

~~~
bdcravens
Ok, that makes sense. Didn't see a date on the site. Shouldn't the title have
[1999] on HN then?

------
tempodox
Wonderful. We should make all of Windoze like that.

------
brianjesse
even the name of this is funny, well done

------
skrowl
Flash? Really? In 2014?

...Or is the OP just missing (1997) or whatever in the title?

~~~
syncsynchalt
1999.

